# 2015 Diesels



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

I will be in the market for a new "used" diesel in the near future. I have a 2013 Ram 2500 4x4 now and will be looking for a 3/4 diesel 4x4 with a 3.73 rear end. I will be looking a buying a 2015 year model with lower miles. My truck now has the DEF fluid in it and I am not a fan of it at all. I am looking for opinions and experience, good and bad, the other 2coolers are having with the 2015 and newer diesel trucks with the dreaded DEF fluid. I am leaning toward a Chevy or GMC this time but give your opinions on the Ford, Dodge and GMs's.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have two duramax trucks, one 2015 with DEF and one 2007 with out. Mileage is basically the same. Plenty of power and you cant beat that transmission.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have 2013 GMC Denali Duramax. I removed the emissions and installed a Programmer at 18k and the truck now has 65K trouble free miles on it. You need to test drive all of them and decide for yourself. I vote Duramax but like i said; Drive all and decide for yourself.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd get a 2015 Ford 6.7L Powerstroke with the 6R140 TorqShift Transmission. It's untouchable.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Def isn't such a horrible thing. It cleans up the exhaust. Actually it makes it cleaner than automotive exhaust CO2 vs CO. What tears up the engine is the overfueling to heat up the catalyst to burn off the soot in the DPF during a regen. That fuel makes it into the engine oil and wears on internal parts. I'd look into tuning and "removing" parts. If you do just be friendly on the roads and don't roll coal on people no matter how much they deserve it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Without DEF, you would be running a really lower powered tune on the motor to keep cylinder pressures low to prevent NOx creation. With the DEF, you can tune the motor for more efficiency and mileage and get rid of the NOx with the exhaust after treatment. DEF does absolutely nothing to hurt performance or mileage...but it does ad cost. But the alternative would be an even cruddier running tune and motor than they already are to meet emissions.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

you can only get a 3.42 in srw ram and i think they all take def fluid


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

3.73 = drw in ford. What are you pulling that you think ou need 3.73s? I have had a ford with 3.31s and now 3.55s. Either would pull any thing you could ever want.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I have a stock 2015 6.7 Ford. Get 16.9 driving from Katy to Downtown daily, and around 18 at 80mph on the highway. She pulls like hell, but likes fuel anytime I tow. With a trailer I get about 12 mpg, but i set the cruise on 80.

I might put a chip on her when the warranty expires. I'm at 26,500 now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

All this DEF talk is somewhat inaccurate because it's the DPF and EGR that are the biggest problem in the newer exhaust systems.

I run a F250 that might be deleted and love it. Have ridden in a 2015 D-Max and was really impressed with it as well. I also like the newer Dodges - all are fine dispels nowadays.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> All this DEF talk is somewhat inaccurate because it's the DPF and EGR that are the biggest problem in the newer exhaust systems.
> 
> I run a F250 that might be deleted and love it. Have ridden in a 2015 D-Max and was really impressed with it as well. I also like the newer Dodges - all are fine dispels nowadays.


Very true, all 3 brands make diesels that can pull anything these days, just a matter of taste.


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a 2015 Chevy Duramax. Love it coming from a Dodge. No comparison. After having Ford diesels at work I'm not going any where near them. 

Not sure what all the crying about DEF fluid is for. Pretty simple deal, no worse than adding washer fluid every so often. If you can't afford the def, you shouldn't have been in the truck in the first place. It's far better than the regeneration junk.

A guy that works for us runs a fleet of 1 ton diesels. His accountant spread sheets his cost per vehicle. He claims Chevy/ GMC has the lowest cost per mile for him to own of any brand.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Brute said:


> I have a 2015 Chevy Duramax. Love it coming from a Dodge. No comparison. After having Ford diesels at work I'm not going any where near them.
> 
> Not sure what all the crying about DEF fluid is for. Pretty simple deal, no worse than adding washer fluid every so often. If you can't afford the def, you shouldn't have been in the truck in the first place. It's far better than the regeneration junk.
> 
> A guy that works for us runs a fleet of 1 ton diesels. His accountant spread sheets his cost per vehicle. He claims Chevy/ GMC has the lowest cost per mile for him to own of any brand.


DEF is not a substitute or replacement for regen. Regenerations is done on the diesel particulate filter to burn off captured soot with an extra shot of fuel. DEF treats nitric oxices in the exhaust wich is a colorless and odorless gas. The EGR and particulate filter/regen cycles are what causes the most problem on the current trucks. DEF does not give you any performance hit at all, and is very reliable system. Without it you would be way down on power with the tune the factory would have to run to meet emissions sans DEF.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have a 2015 4X4 f350 w def, no issues and very quiet.

ran to Fla and avg was 23 hwy

motor is stupid powerful , i can spin the tires at 30mph


----------



## dinmax82 (May 15, 2013)

Most work trucks make it well past 200k miles with the "dreaded" DEF.

I just went through the buying process and chose the Duramax. Same block for 15 years now. They are doing something right.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> I'd get a 2015 Ford 6.7L Powerstroke with the 6R140 TorqShift Transmission. It's untouchable.


Not even alittle bit?? Is that with or without the golf cart on the trailer lol


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> i have a 2015 4X4 f350 w def, no issues and very quiet.
> 
> ran to Fla and avg was 23 hwy
> 
> motor is stupid powerful , i can spin the tires at 30mph


What rear end do you have? I couldn't get 23 on my 2015 f350 4x4 even if I pushed it down a hill!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

3.31 rear end, factory 17" bfg tires, K&n air filter, no other mods


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> 3.31 rear end, factory 17" bfg tires, K&n air filter, no other mods


Thanks, Can't recall what my gears are off top of my head. Was just curious what your secret was. Keep hearing about all this great mileage everyone's getting and I'm not seeing it.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> Thanks, Can't recall what my gears are off top of my head. Was just curious what your secret was. Keep hearing about all this great mileage everyone's getting and I'm not seeing it.


Pretty much the same story any time diesel MPG is discussed.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

F tree 50


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dumb


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> I'd get a 2015 Ford 6.7L Powerstroke with the 6R140 TorqShift Transmission. It's untouchable.


too bad the radiators and water pumps aren't.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

sea sick said:


> Not even alittle bit?? Is that with or without the golf cart on the trailer lol


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Haha


----------



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all the responses. My problem with the DEF was not due to cost, as one assumed above, I wouldn't have bought at $65k truck in the first place. My problem with the DEF was the fact that I have been told my multiple dealers that it has a shelf life of around 6 months and once it begins to break down it will cause the DEF system/pump to become clogged and need to be serviced by a dealer. Depending on how long the jug sits on the shelf before you buy it could be a problem all on its own. I actually had my 2013 Cummins tell me twice "service DEF system, see dealer". I have talked to two others with 2013 Cummins and the same thing happened to them and they both said the same thing..."program and get rid of the DEF emissions ****". I was going to fully delete my 2013 but decided to sell it instead. The Great White will be missed.

After much research I have decided to buy a 2015 or newer Duramax. Now its just finding a long bed 2500hd 4x4 LTZ...the kicker is the long bed, it has been hard to find.

If anyone out there has had similar issues with their DEF system becoming clogged by "dirty DEF" or maybe the dealer service department was just full of BS, please let the 2coolers know.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats bs. If def crystalizes and clogs the the system its because it was exposed to air not because it degraded. Def is 70 percent water. The emissions equipment can handle it if def degrades into 100 percent water. It just wont convert nox. Service centers blame bad def for failed emissions equipment in order not to cover it under warranty. I would ask for a test sample of they did.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

What an fn racket. Bring your truck in because the emissions light comes on and they tell you it is bad def fluid to get out of fixing your 50-60k truck. One of the reasons I haven't taken the plunge and bought a newer one yet.


----------

